# moving to dubai



## rgsinasia (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi ,

I am looking to move from Hong Kong to Dubai but will only be shipping about 6CBM (about 1/3rd of a container) of personal effects and household goods...

Does anyone know of a transport company that manages small moves ...the quotes I have rcvd for full container moves are way too high...

Thanks


----------

